

Salesforce's Lightning Design System - futuremint
http://www.lightningdesignsystem.com/

======
futuremint
Blog post about how it was made: [https://medium.com/salesforce-ux/how-we-
designed-the-new-sal...](https://medium.com/salesforce-ux/how-we-designed-the-
new-salesforce-at-scale-6d3607fd92e5)

